# C950-52679



## rvsteve (Nov 23, 2018)

I know some have looked before but I'd love to find an owners manual or parts list for this old tank of a snowblower. It's been mine for about 15years and my father bought it from our neighbor 10years or so before that. Still starts with one pull even at the first try of the year. If anyone has any manuals/parts list, send me a message.
Thank you









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF rvsteve

I've never had much luck with the Canadian models but hopefully someone can turn you on to a U.S. model number to use to get a parts breakdown that is at least close to what you have.

.


----------



## rvsteve (Nov 23, 2018)

Thank you

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

https://partsandservice.com/

Here is a site I use for Murray / NOMA / DynaMark

It is far from complete, but generally you can gather enough clues to come up with a working part number.

Usually adding the suffix MA to any part listed, will give you a current Murray / Briggs / Snapper part number, as Briggs owns the whole mess now, but provides little to no support for the older machines.

I did not see your exact machine listed, but found a C950-52650-6 which showed some similarities to your unit.

GLuck, Jay


----------

